

Are USB outlets the next home standard? - Miserlou57
http://mobilitydigest.com/energy-saving-usb-wall-outlets-coming-from-current-werks/

======
russell
No I dont think so. $50 is too expensive. Most of my power bricks are for
devices that consume more than 22 watts. My cell phone does have a usb
charger. The transformer has a footprint less than the size of a US outlet.

Too expensive, too late.

~~~
Miserlou57
Their site only has them at $25, and I'm pretty sure that prices will
inevitably come way down, especially if they're going to be selling to
contractors and major distributors.

